# Our new logo!



## Andy R

Well after going through lots of input from the moderation team and the our admins, a new logo has been made for DiscussCooking.com. The tagline was even discuss here on the forums and incorporated into the design. A special thanks goes out to all those who participated in the tagline contest (made submissions or voted) and helped by giveing input on the logo's design (admins & mods).

As this is really new look for some little tweaks as we refine things...

The plan is to get some shirts made and other fun things by setting up a CafePress.com site. I should have the store up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## wasabi

*I like it! Good job sush on the tagline.*


----------



## pdswife

This place just gets better every day!

NEAT!!!


----------



## kadesma

Andy,
what a great new logo..It makes me so proud of this site and all of you  who do all this for us.

Thanks so much.

kadesma  who would wear a t-shirt proudly!!


----------



## pdswife

How about a coffee cup with the logo too?
And aprons?
There are so many things!!  Exciting!


----------



## amber

I like it!  It's very retro looking to me.  I like the idea of people casually hanging out and enjoying a great dinner together.  At least that is what the logo says to me.  Very nice.


----------



## kimbaby

wow that is neat


----------



## Michelemarie

Looks great! Good job and thank you!


----------



## Raven

I noticed that at the top of the page when I logged on LOL!  It's nice!  

~ Raven ~


----------



## texasgirl

Great job, Andy!! You have done so much for us to have a nice place to come and enjoy new friends!! Thank you!!!
I agree with pds, apron and coffee cups. I like the big cups though, maybe have the normal sizes and large ones that hold about 8-10oz at a time??
Can't wait for the store. I'm always telling people about this place, now I can just advertise it )


----------



## licia

Good Job!  I noticed the difference even before I saw the post. Looks great!


----------



## Jikoni

Oh it looks lovely. Great work.


----------



## buckytom

i like the graphic, all kidding aside, but can we make at least one of them other than caucasian?

and don't make it the guy cooking. either the guy annoying the cook, or the drunken chef chick would be my choices.


----------



## Foodfiend

Love the new logo!  Also like the idea of an on-site store.  Just remember that you'll also have some "plus-sized" bodies aboard who wear the size XXL to XXXL when making them up.  Also bags (that you would carry books and stuff in), that would be good too as I am known to be a bag-a-holic.


----------



## callie

I really like the new logo!!!  Especially "Discover cooking. Discuss life"  That's great!!  Good job


----------



## corazon

I like how it shows the different kinds of people we have here at dc.  There's the professional chef chick, the gal who likes to entertain, the guy who likes to cook at home and the guy who shows up purely for a good conversation.  Nice job admins!


----------



## Constance

Looks great! Good job, folks.


----------



## GB

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I like how it shows the different kinds of people we have here at dc.  There's the professional chef chick, the gal who likes to entertain, the guy who likes to cook at home and the guy who shows up purely for a good conversation.  Nice job admins!


Glad you picked up on that corazon! We actually had quite a few logos we were looking at and then once we picked the basic design type we tweaked it so that it showed (or so we hoped) the different types of people here. We feel this logo really does a great job of showing the warm and welcoming feeling you get when you come here.


----------



## buckytom

ok, well since we're talking about the people in the graphic, can we make the guy stirring look like bono (like gb  ), and can we make the chef chick a little shorter, fixing a plate of tuna tartare?


----------



## Jikoni

buckytom said:
			
		

> ok, well since we're talking about the people in the graphic, can we make the guy stirring look like bono (like gb  ), and can we make the chef chick a little shorter, fixing a plate of tuna tartare?


Yes Bucky, and maybe give her some braids. no, actually, changed my mind. Give the braids to the girl without a chef's hat, and make it a glass of white wine and it will probably be me!   the guy annoying the chef looks so great please don't change him, he reminds me of one of my friends who is great at conversing when I am cooking and no hint gets him out of the kitchen, not even "I am a little bit busy right now"


----------



## Andy R

I have requested a change to enhance the logo with some people that are not pale skinned.  I am not sure if the logo company will do this (I think the amount of revisions allowed to us was used up) but I think we can make this happen with time (gret feedback by the way)...


----------



## GB

That is awesome Andy! Either way, the logo is great!


----------



## kitchenelf

buckytom said:
			
		

> ok, well since we're talking about the people in the graphic, can we make the guy stirring look like bono (like gb  ), and can we make the chef chick a little shorter, fixing a plate of tuna tartare?



My day wouldn't be complete without you bucky!!!  I cut my hair too - it's not that long anymore.   

It does look good Andy, admins, and mods!!  Nice job.

edited to say - is that a martini in front of me?  Oh dear, I didn't know a picture was being taken then!!!


----------



## Andy R

Well after more input (which was great) the logo designers got me the updated design.  Here is our final logo that we will use moving forward.  It's going to be fun to have shirts, mugs, aprons and more made with our new logo!


----------



## Michelemarie

I love it! It looks great! Thanks for all the hard work you do!  It is much appreciated!


----------



## pdswife

Good work Andy!

When does the store open?

smiles, T


----------



## Andy R

pdswife said:
			
		

> Good work Andy!
> 
> When does the store open?


Thanks, it was all of our work that shows in this final logo.  It really is excellent!  Look for the store to open up next week...


----------



## pdswife

Next week!!  Yippeeeee!!!  I'll be here.


----------



## Jenny

Well done, DC team!  I think the logo is excellent!  Looking forward to sporting my new shirt!  I have been noticing some changes in the site over the last few weeks, I really like how you can see who is online!  Very cool!


----------



## buckytom

hey, it looks good andy!!!! nice job.

ya know, i've spoken to a number of peope about dc, and have written the site url down on numerous napkins and scraps of paper for them. i was wondering if you guys could design a printable business card-like logo, to print on those sheets that can be seperated into cards.  it would be much easier to hand those out (or just happen to leave them in a bar or restaurant   ).


----------



## RMS

I like the logo!  Great job!


----------



## Jikoni

Like it, like it, love it. Thanks. Waiting for my cup and T-shirt so I can purchase online.


----------



## buckytom

pssst, what happened? anyone notice anything umm, kinda monochromatic again?


----------



## Katie H

Ummm, bucky.  Be nice.  It's Christmas.  Yes, there seems to be a bit of cream of wheat about the current one.  Let's see what happens.  Bless everyone.  Merry Christmas!

P.S.  Are you through putting toys together already?  And, about getting them up the stairs out of the basement?  What about that?


----------



## stargazer021

I think the logo is very cool.  As my friends English mother used to say  "press on".


----------



## buckytom

lol k.t.e., i _am_ being nice. notice the edit. my first response might have been perceived incorrectly, so i just stated the obvious. i hate being the only curmudgeon. 

it may seem unimportant, but it matters, incrementally.

and no  , i still have some assembly to do. getting everything up the stairs silentlyis gonna be fun tomorrow morning. gonna have to break a few laws of physics to pull this one off.

merry christmas everyone. even if you don't look like the logo.


----------



## Katie H

Bucky, I don't think your are a curmudgeon.  However, I wonder why you are responding to a DC post if you still have Santa duties to perform.  Ha!  Ha!  Just love your little one and have fun playing with the toys with him in the morning.  That's a part that memories are made of.  Enjoy!!


----------



## buckytom

Katie E said:
			
		

> Bucky, I don't think your are a curmudgeon. However, I wonder why you are responding to a DC post if you still have Santa duties to perform. Ha! Ha! Just love your little one and have fun playing with the toys with him in the morning. That's a part that memories are made of. Enjoy!!


 
thanks. unfortunately, i'm stuck at work 'till 7am. have both still and video cameras ready for the am. all wrappable presents are so wrapped.

i have to get home asap, eat cookies, drink milk, spread around partially eaten carrots (muddy reindeer tracks have been forbidden! ). hopefully, the little guy will sleep late and give me time to get everything done, sans tracks.

after that, it's all about just being in the moment; the sublime joy of the day, in all of it's colors...

(believe me, i know i'm pushing it posting anything even remotely objectionable. but not everyone celebrates today, so why be silent? vigilance can never rest on it's merits.)


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

I love it!! And I like the apron idea


----------



## Jikoni

Yes Bucky the logo has changed. Wonder why. Noone has mentioned the reason so far. Any ideas anyone? Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Love the logo. Great job.


----------



## TATTRAT

Good Stuff!


----------



## shpj4

I really love the new logo and expecially the apron idea and it is time for a change.  Great idea.


----------



## Stinker

Merry Christmas everyone.   The new logo looks great.  Just an idea for the online store is magnets with the logo, to go along with the aprons and coffee cups.  Like I said, just a thought.  Good job to everyone.


----------



## Aria

The design of the logo....as you say "needs tweaking".  Main ideas are excellent.  Comments:  The typeface perhaps the same family.  The font in different sizes.  And the tag: Discover  Cooking Discuss Life..perfect.  Perhaps upper and lower case.  Tweak the "fit" when the site is opened the complete masthead is not visible. Perhaps reduce the type point size. Most everyone has a style. Comments just offered as observation from a DC member with 26 years of teaching in Department of Art at college level.


----------



## LoveCookin

I love the logo and colors. It has a friendly and international look.


----------



## wasabi

Christmas has come and gone...............working on a new logo I hope?


----------



## buckytom

i'm not sure if my drift is being gotten (had?).

i'm quite upset that blonde haired, blue eyed people were not represented in the logo. we cook too, ya know.


----------



## QSis

What happened to the black guy????!!!

Lee


----------



## GB

Folks please take a step back. The color change was not intentional and was not meant as a slap to anyone. Andy added some graphics to the logo for the holiday season. It was meant to bring holiday cheer, not negative feelings. When he added the graphics an older revision of the logo must have been pulled by accident. When he takes the graphics down I am sure you will see the original logo. This really does not need to be a big deal.


----------



## Jikoni

buckytom said:
			
		

> i'm not sure if my drift is being gotten (had?).
> 
> i'm quite upset that blonde haired, blue eyed people were not represented in the logo. we cook too, ya know.



I catch your drift alright!I know the feeling! changes in the skin and hair and eye colours just the way our original logo  (like on my mug that I am so proud of and use every morning for my cuppa)made me wonder.The christmassy bits are great though.


----------



## Reanie525i

Great job... Can not wait to order a T shirt!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

I think the site administrators are still testing things out.  Just give them time for the final product.  Nothing is official yet!


----------



## kitchenelf

OK everyone - did anyone bother to read GB's post above?  lol  Sometimes it pays to read.

#1 - the logo was decided on awhile ago and we have been using it
#2 - *This* logo was drug out of the closet ONLY to decorate for Christmas
#3 - Christmas decorations in MOST homes stay up until January 1st
#4 - Did anyone read GB's post above?
#5 - repeat steps 1-4


----------



## Jikoni

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> OK everyone - did anyone bother to read GB's post above?  lol  Sometimes it pays to read.
> 
> #1 - the logo was decided on awhile ago and we have been using it
> #2 - *This* logo was drug out of the closet ONLY to decorate for Christmas
> #3 - Christmas decorations in MOST homes stay up until January 1st
> #4 - Did anyone read GB's post above?
> #5 - repeat steps 1-4



Guilty as charged Kitchenelf! Sorry, should have read GB's post! Now I see what's happening. Thanks, and BTw, liked the step by step info on the logo, it's so precise!


----------



## Lady DeWinters

I really like the new logo. I've never seen your old logo, so I can't compare though. The new one looks very professional. Nice blend of cartoon with professional cooking.


----------



## seans_potato_business

GB said:


> Glad you picked up on that corazon! We actually had quite a few logos we were looking at and then once we picked the basic design type we tweaked it so that it showed (or so we hoped) the different types of people here. We feel this logo really does a great job of showing the warm and welcoming feeling you get when you come here.



I don't think I'm represented...


----------



## GB

Well it would certainly be impossible to represent every single type of person here Sean and that was not our intent, otherwise the logo would have to be thousands of people and obviously that would not work. I am fairly confident that there are some (at least one) aspects of the logo that fit you though.


----------



## TATTRAT

I am just assume one of those characters has a lot of tattoos.


----------



## GB

Maybe the ALL do tatt


----------



## EatRight

I like it to lol its nice


----------



## PastaKing

Andy R said:


> Well after going through lots of input from the moderation team and the our admins, a new logo has been made for DiscussCooking.com. The tagline was even discuss here on the forums and incorporated into the design. A special thanks goes out to all those who participated in the tagline contest (made submissions or voted) and helped by giveing input on the logo's design (admins & mods).
> 
> As this is really new look for some little tweaks as we refine things...
> 
> The plan is to get some shirts made and other fun things by setting up a CafePress.com site. I should have the store up in the next couple of weeks.


 
What did the old one look like?


----------



## Michael in FtW

PastaKing ... I had to reconstruct this from when we were inducted into the Culinary Sites Hall of Fame (they tweaked our logo to make it fit on their site and I had to straighten it back out so the actual proportions may be a smidge off) - but this is basically what our old logo looked like back in 2005:
.


----------



## cooking games

*Looks Good...Just Perfect..*

New Logo....just perfect for the site.
Nice that you have a new one.
I'm a newbie, can't wait to explore your sites offering.

Wish more success on your site..nice updates to come..


----------



## babetoo

hi and welcome to site. you have posted to a very old thread. that's ok just logo not new to us. click on new posts and you will find many current things and recipes for your enjoyment. 

again welcome, hope u will explore us for a long time.

babe


----------



## letscook

Looks Great


----------



## x-termin8or

Fantastic Logo! Whoever done it did a brilliant job...


----------



## chlop

I like logo a lot  I'm also hobby graphic designer. Here is my quick shot:


----------



## kitchenelf

It needs to be noted that this thread started in 2006, when the logo was very different.  I'm closing this thread as it is no longer applicable.  Our current new skin/logo/etc. is discussed in other threads.


----------

